# daniel



## daniel (Jun 10, 2014)

hi i live in the uk and have 12 years experience in tape and jointing got all tools an cscs desperate for work at the moment will travel any were in europe. any contacts any 1 that has got work please!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Our brothers from across the pond mainly post on a different forum

Try here http://www.tapingandjointing.com/


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

daniel said:


> hi i live in the uk and have 12 years experience in tape and jointing got all tools an cscs desperate for work at the moment will travel any were in europe. any contacts any 1 that has got work please!


you have all the tools:whistling2:


----------

